# How do I increase my latency/ping?



## PhonixMonk

Hello.

I have a rather odd question, I'll start by giving a brief bit of info as to where this question would relate to:

I play quite a few online games, which increase my latency quite abit, I don't neccessarily have a problem with this, only sometimes it becomes too high.

So, I've come here to ask "How can I change my latency to my preferences?", I don't want my latency to be as low as possible, which sometimes does happen, but on some games it is required to experience 'lag' to perform better, as some games I play can become frustrating due to 'lag' from other players, which enables them to avoid damage and such while still inflicting it... so I would like to know how I would increase my latency also.

If anyone could help me on this, I'd appreciate it.
I'd just like info on how I'd increase/decrease my latency, or if anyone knows of an application I could download, I'd be greatful if they wouldn't mind posting it.

Also, please don't mistake this for me misunderstanding that a high ping/latency is bad, I do in fact want higher latency for at least some lag.


----------



## ebackhus

Have something in the background that uses more upload than download, that'll give you enough latency for anything.

Why you WANT to lag is beyond me as most people would kill to have it as low as possible.


----------



## soreloser4u

lagg helps if u r hosting cus every 1 will lag but u its not right cus u can just run up and stab them but if thats what u like do it LOL :grin:


----------



## dxj

I'm interested in which game it is where you want to lag


----------



## PhonixMonk

I'm playing GTA San Andreas, multi-player, It's not very stable since it's using a 3rd party program to enable multi-player modes and server hosting.

I'm currently playing it as a replacement to WoW, which I've gotten bored of. It isn't very stable in terms of maintanence, many people use lag to gain an edge, which I've grown tired of - therefore I was curious to know how I could get this 'edge', so I can compete properly.


----------



## ebackhus

Just me thinking out loud but I'd drop that game if people use something like LAG to have an advantage. It's no fun like that. Plus, why play a game that lags that badly?


----------



## PhonixMonk

Well, the game itself is actually really fun, but the laggers are probably the only issue that I'm having a problem with, it's nothing that would make me want to leave the game, but I'd like to be on the same level as them to overcome their lag usage.

EDIT: The game itself doesn't lag badly, but when players do lag they can usually cause lag to nearby players, the maintanence isn't very good on some servers either, so that could add to it.


----------

